# 4 wheeler air pressure?



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've got stock tires on my Kawasaki 4 wheeler.
What should the air pressure be on the tires.
I just filled them up till they felt good.
How much is too much?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

The guys that run in deep water run then with thirty to fourty plus pounds so they will float. The trail riders run around 10 to 15 in the so they won't roll the tire on a turn. If your just cruising 5 to 8 psi is all that need for a good ride. As long as mine are even all around, thats all I care about(till they feel good here too).


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

That should be in your owners manuel. I am not sure if it is still the same but I know used to most wheeler manufactures stated to have about 5 # cause that was how you got most of your suspension.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

My Honda Forman's manual says between 3.2-psi and 4.0-psi, with 3.6-psi being the "ideal pressure"...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> That should be in your owners manuel. I am not sure if it is still the same but I know used to most wheeler manufactures stated to have about 5 # cause that was how you got most of your suspension.


true ,, but t, that was the old three wheeler with no suspension. All the new tire are different nowdays. I have four fourwheelers and all run different psi.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

My Grizzly 660 is 4.5 psi on the rear about 5 psi on the front... per the manufacture with stock tires.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks guys.......guess I need a manual.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

we run about 8 pounds on all the tires on our Kawasaki Mule. Makes the ride smoother on the rocky terrain in the hill country. 


RED


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> The guys that run in deep water run then with thirty to fourty plus pounds so they will float. The trail riders run around 10 to 15 in the so they won't roll the tire on a turn. If your just cruising 5 to 8 psi is all that need for a good ride. As long as mine are even all around, thats all I care about(till they feel good here too).


Good advice. I run 7-8 lbs in mine if I'm checking. Usually just fill 'em til they look good.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

My Big Bear has 4-5 psi


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Usually says on the tires what pressure to inflate the. Seems to me when i had 4 wheelers they recommended about 4 or 5 pounds but i put lil more in them.

Charlie


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks guys........


----------

